# 08/15



## gaer

Here is something you may have fun with.

It's most commonly written null-acht-fünfzehn.

"Der Duden" recommends: nullachtfünfzehn.

How many of you know where it comes from? 

Gaer


----------



## Jana337

gaer said:
			
		

> Here is something you may have fun with.
> 
> It's most commonly written null-acht-fünfzehn.
> 
> "Der Duden" recommends: nullachtfünfzehn.
> 
> How many of you know where it comes from?
> 
> Gaer


Ich schon, seit einigen Jahren sogar. Aber ich war erstaunt, als ich es das erste Mal gelesen habe. 

Jana


----------



## gaer

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Ich schon, seit einigen Jahren sogar. Aber ich war erstaunt, als ich es das erste Mal gelesen habe.
> 
> Jana


I'm impressed, Jana. Not all Germans know about the MG 08/15!

Gaer


----------



## Jana337

gaer said:
			
		

> I'm impressed, Jana. Not all Germans know about the MG 08/15!
> 
> Gaer


Kein Wunder. Sie verstehen es, ohne den Ursprung zu kennen. Ich musste das Wort natürlich nachschlagen und dabei habe ich erfahren, woher es kommt. 

Jana


----------



## jester.

Das wird aber auch immer wieder gerne in Wissenssendungen und Quizshows erklärt bzw. gefragt.

Aber tatsächlich wissen es nur wenige Leute in Deutschland.


----------



## MrMagoo

j3st3r said:
			
		

> Das wird aber auch immer wieder gerne in Wissenssendungen und Quizshows erklärt bzw. gefragt.
> 
> Aber tatsächlich wissen es nur wenige Leute in Deutschland.


 
Ja, allein bei Galileo hab ich's bestimmt schon 2 oder 3 mal gesehen in den letzten Monaten...


----------



## Whodunit

Wie sprecht ihr es denn alle aus?

Ich sage zum Beispiel "null-acht-fuffz(e)n", was hier sehr verbreitet ist. 

Ich frage nur, weil ich die 15 sonst nicht immer als "fuffzen" sondern lieber als "fümfzen" ausspreche.


----------



## MrMagoo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Wie sprecht ihr es denn alle aus?
> 
> Ich sage zum Beispiel "null-acht-fuffz(e)n", was hier sehr verbreitet ist.
> 
> Ich frage nur, weil ich die 15 sonst nicht immer als "fuffzen" sondern lieber als "fümfzen" ausspreche.


 

Ja, ich spreche es auch "null-acht-fuffzenn" aus, mit einem kurzen, eher offenem "e"; hier in Westfalen wird das "e" in der Nachsilbe "-zehn" selten weggelassen, also:

drei-zenn
vier-zenn
fünf-zenn - oder: fuffzenn
sech-zenn
sipp-zenn
ach-zenn
neun-zenn


----------



## Kajjo

Ja, die Redewendung 08/15 wird auch in Norddeutschland "fuffzehn" ausgesprochen, ansonsten liegt 15 zwischen "fü*m*fzehn" und "fü*n*fzehn".

Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Ja, die Redewendung 08/15 wird auch in Norddeutschland "fuffzehn" ausgesprochen, ansonsten liegt 15 zwischen "fü*m*fzehn" und "fü*n*fzehn".
> 
> Kajjo


 
Aha, woran liegt es also? Herr Magoo, eine etymologisch-dialektische Erklärung eventuell bereit?


----------



## MrMagoo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Aha, woran liegt es also? Herr Magoo, eine etymologisch-dialektische Erklärung eventuell bereit?


 
Tja, was genau willst Du denn jetzt wissen?!


----------



## Whodunit

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Tja, was genau willst Du denn jetzt wissen?!


 
Warum wir in dem Wort "08/15" die 15 als eher "fuffzehn" aussprechen aber nicht als "fünfzehn", wie wir sie aus dem normalen Alltag gewohnt sind: 

"Fünfzehn Eier bitte!" - "Das macht drei Euro fünfzehn".


----------



## elroy

"_Ola _ist sozusagen der 08/15-Vorname in Norwegen."

Was sagt dieser Satz für Euch aus? 

Ist er abwertend? (_Ola_ ist ein langweiliger, stinknormaler Name in Norwegen.)
Oder eher neutral? (_Ola_ ist ein sehr typischer Name in Norwegen.)

Ich bedanke mich für alle Anmerkungen.


----------



## Whodunit

Ich halte den Satz eher für abwertend als neutral. Wenn mir jemand sagen würde, dass meiner ein 08/15-Name wäre, so wäre ich echt beleidigt.

In deinem Beispiel verstehe ich es so, dass man viele Norweger treffen wird, die, weil ihnen kein "ordentlicher" Name für ihr Kind eingefallen ist, eine Tochter bzw. einen Sohn namens "Ola" haben. Es ist also so etwas wie ein _stinknormaler Alltagsname _(<-- und das klingt schon ziemlich abwertend ).


----------



## floridasnowbird

Whodunit said:


> Warum wir in dem Wort "08/15" die 15 als eher "fuffzehn" aussprechen aber nicht als "fünfzehn", wie wir sie aus dem normalen Alltag gewohnt sind:
> 
> "Fünfzehn Eier bitte!" - "Das macht drei Euro fünfzehn".


 
"Fuffzehn" soll wohl typisches Landserdeutsch darstellen. Aber sowohl fuffzehn wie auch fuemfzehn sind gute Beispiele fuer regressive Assimilation, also Angleichung des ersten Lautes an den Folgelaut. (Bei der progressiven Ass. wird der zweite Laut dem ersten angepasst). Die Kombination uenf spricht sich nicht gut, daher wird sie assimiliert in uff bzw. uemf.
Die niederlaendische Aussprache ist voller Assimilationen, aber auch in der deutschen Sprache ist sie, je nach Region, vertreten. Ex-Bundeskanzler Schroeder hat z.B. sehr viel assimiliert.
Wir kennen das Phaenomen ja alle aus dem Lateinischen bzw. aus Fremdwoertern: collaborare aus com und laborare, accumulare aus ad und cumulare.
(Leider kann ich hier keine Umlaute schreiben, der Tipp mit Alt + 129 hat  auch nicht funktioniert)

Gruss, snowbird


----------



## Hutschi

Ich kenne noch die Aussprache "Nullachtfuchzehn" (mit "ch" wie in Bach")

Ist das auch eine Assimilation? Oder hat es unterschiedliche Herkunft?

In Zusammenhang mit Namen würde ich es ebenfalls eher als abwertend auffassen.


----------



## floridasnowbird

Hutschi said:


> Ich kenne noch die Aussprache "Nullachtfuchzehn" (mit "ch" wie in Bach")
> 
> Ist das auch eine Assimilation? Oder hat es unterschiedliche Herkunft?


 
So wird m. E. in Bayern assimiliert.

floridasnowbird


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> "_Ola _ist sozusagen der 08/15-Vorname in Norwegen."
> Ist er abwertend? (_Ola_ ist ein langweiliger, stinknormaler Name in Norwegen.)


Ja, der Satz bedeutet "Ola ist ein Allerweltsname, stinknormal, sehr langweilig, nicht beachtenswert. 08/15 hat immer leicht abwertende Konnotationen mit der Grundbedeutung "schlicht/einfach/langweilig".

In Norddeutschland übrigens absichtlich "Null-Acht-Fuffzehn" ausgesprochen, abweichend von der üblichen Aussprache der Zahlen.

Kajjo


----------



## Hutschi

floridasnowbird said:


> Hutschi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ich kenne noch die Aussprache "Nullachtfuchzehn" (mit "ch" wie in Bach")
> 
> Ist das auch eine Assimilation? Oder hat es unterschiedliche Herkunft?
> 
> So wird m. E. in Bayern assimiliert.
> 
> floridasnowbird
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ich kenne es aus dem itzgründischen Sprachgebiet (Südthüringen), es ist dann aber bereits als hochdeutsche regionale Umgangssprache verwendet. Im Dialekt hieße es in etwa: "Nullachtfuchza". Wahrscheinlich ist das "ch" eine im südlichen Sprachraum verbreitete Form, die nicht auf einen Dialekt beschränkt ist.
Click to expand...


----------



## sohc4

floridasnowbird said:


> "Nullachtfuchzehn" (mit "ch" wie in Bach")
> 
> So wird m. E. in Bayern assimiliert.


Kann ich bestätigen,ich sage auch "Nullachtfuchzehn", wenn ich Bayrisch rede.

Axl


----------



## Voxy

gaer said:


> Here is something you may have fun with.
> 
> It's most commonly written null-acht-fünfzehn.
> 
> "Der Duden" recommends: nullachtfünfzehn.
> 
> How many of you know where it comes from?
> 
> Gaer


Gaer, gibt es im Englischen etwas ähnliches? Ich kenne nur die 
Kombinationen mit *average* as in_ average Joe_, was aber
eigentlich schon wieder etwas völlig anderes ist.

Wie würdest Du zum Beispiel:
_In Deutschland ist "Michael" ein absoluter 08/15-Name._
ins Englische übersetzten?

Danke.


----------



## elroy

Mir fällt im Englischen "run of the mill" ein.


----------



## Voxy

elroy said:


> Mir fällt im Englischen "run of the mill" ein.


Wie würde mit _run of the mill_ der Satz funktionieren?
Michael is a run of the mill name in the States? Does that make
sense?  Ich kenne den Ausdruck _run of the mill_ nicht.


----------



## elroy

Ja, genau.  _Michael/Bob/Joe is (such) a run-of-the-mill name in the States_. 

Schau Dir mal die Google-Ergebnisse an.


----------



## Voxy

elroy said:


> Ja, genau.  _Michael/Bob/Joe is (such) a run-of-the-mill name in the States_.
> 
> Schau Dir mal die Google-Ergebnisse an.


Hey Elroy, Dank Dir. (Ich könnte mich natürlich jetzt fragen,
warum ich nicht gleich selbst gegoogelt habe.)

Im übrigen gefällt mir der englische Ausdruck gut. Werde 
ihn gleich assimilieren. Er führt zur Assoziation, dass alles,
was aus der Fabrik herauskommt, gleich aussieht. Wirkt das
im Englischen nicht noch abwertender als das Deutsche "o8/15"?


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:


> Mir fällt im Englischen "run of the mill" ein.


 
Das klingt äußerst abwertend. Genauso empfinden wir 08/15-Name auch, wenn ich den englischen Ausdruck richtig verstehen.


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:


> Das klingt äußerst abwertend. Genauso empfinden wir 08/15-Name auch, wenn ich den englischen Ausdruck richtig verstehen.


I would say that "run of the mill" means "nothing special" or "ordinary". If you work is "run of the mill", this is a good thing if normally you are a terrible student. It's terrible if you are normally a very good student. But if you are a "run of the mill student" (average), then "run of the mill work" is just normal work for you.


----------



## elroy

gaer said:


> If you work is "run of the mill", this is a good thing if normally you are a terrible student.


 However, you would hardly praise a normally terrible student by telling him his exceptional work was "run of the mill"!


----------



## gaer

elroy said:


> However, you would hardly praise a normally terrible student by telling him his exceptional work was "run of the mill"!


But I would be very happy if some of my worst students would DO "run of the mill" work!


----------



## SaiH

Die Herkunft von 08/15 ist mir auch bekannt - man sieht: auch Kamerad Schnürschuh weiß Bescheid... 



floridasnowbird said:


> Ich kenne es aus dem itzgründischen Sprachgebiet (Südthüringen), es ist dann aber bereits als hochdeutsche regionale Umgangssprache verwendet. Im Dialekt hieße es in etwa: "Nullachtfuchza". Wahrscheinlich ist das "ch" eine im südlichen Sprachraum verbreitete Form, die nicht auf einen Dialekt beschränkt ist.



Süddeutsch dürfte allgemein stimmen, auch bei uns zuhause wird eher "fuchzehn" gesagt.


----------



## FloVi

SaiH said:


> Die Herkunft von 08/15 ist mir auch bekannt - man sieht: auch Kamerad Schnürschuh weiß Bescheid...



Wenn wir hier eine Umfrage machen, wäre die wohl kaum repräsentativ 



SaiH said:


> Kamerad Schnürschuh



Habt ihr etwa immer noch diese alten Botten?


----------



## Voxy

SaiH said:


> Die Herkunft von 08/15 ist mir auch bekannt - man sieht: auch Kamerad Schnürschuh weiß Bescheid...
> 
> Süddeutsch dürfte allgemein stimmen, auch bei uns zuhause wird eher "fuchzehn" gesagt.



Ich sage: Null-Acht-Fünfzehn. Ganz normale, hochdeutsche Aussprache.
Von den anderen Aussprache-Varianten habe ich ehrlich gesagt noch
nie etwas gehört. Bis jetzt...


----------

